# Stormwater Collection



## JRCE79 (Jan 31, 2010)

According to NCEES for April 2010 exam the breadth portion for Water Resources and Environmental has a topic on stormwater collection (e.g., stormwater inlets, gutter flow, street flow, storm sewer pipes.) Are there any study guides with said topics? I didn't see anything in the CERM.

Also Flood Plains/Floodways?


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't say I recall seeing anything like that...of course it's been several years since I took the exam. I know there are conduit type questions, i.e. what size pipe to move X-cfs of runoff, but nothing specifically about inlets. I'm not sure how you would even do that because I'm don't think all states/municipalities use the same standards. I know when I was doing private work in Ohio most people used ODOT's specs, but when I was contracting at MSD they had their own specs that were different.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Feb 1, 2010)

CERM does cover culverts which are inlets, and channels. for information on overland flow I suggest

TR-55 Manual


----------



## VBinNC (Mar 10, 2010)

this is bring up ideas of Time of Concentration (ToC), Smaller DA analysis, inlet location, HGL vs. EGL, gutter spread, total outfall annalysis and pipe sizing and slope......

easy for the WR people, bc it's what we do, but I'm personally going to have to track down my old "Elements of Urban Stormwater Design" by H. Rooney Malcom, P.E. out of NC State University. It is a WR bible....

That kinda got me excited. If only they threw in some erosion control theory it would be an absolute party!


----------



## humner (Mar 10, 2010)

VBinNC said:


> this is bring up ideas of Time of Concentration (ToC), Smaller DA analysis, inlet location, HGL vs. EGL, gutter spread, total outfall annalysis and pipe sizing and slope......
> 
> easy for the WR people, bc it's what we do, but I'm personally going to have to track down my old "Elements of Urban Stormwater Design" by H. Rooney Malcom, P.E. out of NC State University. It is a WR bible....
> 
> That kinda got me excited. If only they threw in some erosion control theory it would be an absolute party!


found a download for this book, thanks


----------

